# Reklameschild !  Erst Appetit machen, dann geniessen !



## nkuki (18. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wir, also unsere Fasnachtsclique, beteiligt sich an einem Strassenfest.
Auf der Speisekarte steht: "*Frittierte Forelle*".
Alles recht und gut, jetzt mein Problem.
Bei so einem Strassenfest ist die kulinarische Seite natürlich sehr gut vertreten, um nicht zu sagen, es liegt ein Überangebot vor. Um auf uns Aufmerksam zu machen, benötige ich ein* Reklameschild* mit einer *Forelle* drauf. Es kann ruhig auch mit Humor sein. Hat jemand so ein Bild als *Datei *?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar !

Danke
nkuki


----------



## ollidaiwa (18. August 2014)

*AW: Reklameschild !  Erst Appetit machen, dann geniessen !*

Hi,

ich wüßte gerne wie die Forelle zubereitet werden soll.
Fillets oder Fischstücke oder ganze Fische im Backteig?
Und warum ausgerechnet Forelle?
Gibt es dann ne Sauce dazu?
Und dann "to go" auf nem Pappteller oder wie?

Fragen über Fragen.

Ich habe dieses Bild im Anhang in der Küche hängen.
Angelboardie "bondexhh" hat es mal gezeichnet.
Möglicherweise hat der noch etwas passendes in seiner Zeichenmappe.


----------



## nkuki (18. August 2014)

*AW: Reklameschild !  Erst Appetit machen, dann geniessen !*

Die Forelle wird als ganzes in der Fritteuese zubereitet, dazu Bratkartoffeln und für unsere Knoblauchfans natürlich eine selbstgemachte Knobisauce aus frischen Knobi und Sauerrahm.


----------



## ollidaiwa (18. August 2014)

*AW: Reklameschild !  Erst Appetit machen, dann geniessen !*

klingt sehr gut!
Wo und wann kann man diese Spezialität denn bekommen?
Und was wird die Portion kosten?


----------



## nkuki (21. August 2014)

*AW: Reklameschild !  Erst Appetit machen, dann geniessen !*

Sorry, hat ein wenig lang gedauert.
Ha, wohl ne ganze Ecke von dir entfernt.
Am anderen Ende von Deutschland, in Lörrach-Stetten, an der Schweizer Grenze.
Aber bist recht herzlich eingeladen. Das Fest geht vom 06.09.2014 14.00 Uhr bis 07.09.2014.

Gruss
nkuki


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. August 2014)

*AW: Reklameschild !  Erst Appetit machen, dann geniessen !*

Na, da wünsch ich dann viel Erfolg.
Und was ist aus dem Reklameschild geworden?
Man kann ja auch hier werben, oder?


----------



## Zonil (7. September 2014)

*AW: Reklameschild !  Erst Appetit machen, dann geniessen !*

Klingt sehr lecker! Also das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nachkochen! Kann man die Knobi auch ohne Rührstab machen oder wie macht ihr das?


----------

